# John 1:3



## weinhold (Apr 28, 2006)

Why does my Greek NT have a period before the relative pronoun at the end of John 1:3?

panta di autou egeneto, kai cwriV autou egeneto oude en. o gegonen


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 28, 2006)

According to the apparatus in one of my Greek texts (which has the same punctuation) that is a variant in the punctuation. I am not aware of any English version that follows that punctuation, but my 1901 ASV includes the alternate in the margin:


> ... and without him was not anything made. That which hath been made was life in him; and the life was the light of men.


I won't say this is _unintelligible,_ but is easy for me to see how the "regular way" is preferable.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm sorry to interrupt but does anyone know if there's a website I could go to to learn a bit of New Testament Greek? I can't exactly afford to go to Bible college right now.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 29, 2006)

Go to www.christianbooks.com and spend $50 on the "Greek and Hebrew Tutor". Its a very helpful program you can work through so that at the end, you can work through 1 John and the book of Ruth.


----------



## weinhold (Apr 29, 2006)

Bruce,

It seems that in addition to issues of "readability," there is also a change in meaning when the verse is translated according to the 1901 ASV model. Thanks for pointing that out. I wonder, what do you make of the difference? Do you know of any resources that might help? Thanks!


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Go to www.christianbooks.com and spend $50 on the "Greek and Hebrew Tutor". Its a very helpful program you can work through so that at the end, you can work through 1 John and the book of Ruth.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JohnStevenson (Apr 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> I'm sorry to interrupt but does anyone know if there's a website I could go to to learn a bit of New Testament Greek? I can't exactly afford to go to Bible college right now.


Go to my Favorite Links Page and scroll down to the *Helps for New Testament Greek* -- I've collected a number of online helps. You can start with Machen's.


----------

